# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Giúp Tay robot mitubbishi RV-E3 mình với

## Baohan

các bác nào rành tay robot mitubbishi RV-E3 giúp mình với.Hiện tại bị báo lỗi 0531.các bác tài liệu cụ thể cho minh.Mình hậu tạ.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Có bộ cầm tay kèm theo ko

----------


## vanquanbnvn

> các bác nào rành tay robot mitubbishi RV-E3 giúp mình với.Hiện tại bị báo lỗi 0531.các bác tài liệu cụ thể cho minh.Mình hậu tạ.


Có thể là cái này:
Đính kèm 41881
Thân!

----------

CNC FANUC, tran1804

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Tài liệu tham khảo:
http://www.mitsubishirobot.com/pdf/m...ref.manual.pdf
Thân!

----------

tran1804

----------

